# Dexter Season 3



## Krug (Sep 29, 2008)

Great start to this season. Really good writing and enthralling supporting cast, 



Spoiler



though I do miss Sgt Doakes bad-assery


. After a pretty intense first two seasons, they seem to have dialed the intensity back a bit, but it still flows, especially with the black comedy.


----------



## Immortalis (Sep 29, 2008)

It was just the first episode, so I am not really sure they have dialed back the intensity so much as, you just aren't being hit over the head with it right off.

There were already a few intense moments in the show that threaten to blow up into very complex plotlines. That's not even including the issues with the sister and girlfriend.

All in all its an excellent beginning to the season and leaves me anticipating more.


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2008)

Agreed. Compared to *Heroes*, which was a lot of frantic running around desperately throwing out plot hooks, this was a series that just took it easy and yet had so much more going on in terms of character development and intrigue.


----------



## Immortalis (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, I saw Heroes too and I liked it as well.

but Dexter is on a differen level then Heroes.

It's like the difference between a Summer-Action-Popcorn-Blockbuster vs The-Oscar-Contending-Drama.

You enjoy one with the usual glee of explosions, super-powers and over-the-top action. You enjoy the other for the psychological buffet it provides.


----------



## Felon (Oct 2, 2008)

An engaging, sincere, intelligent show that never takes the easy way out. It's the anti-Chuck.

Maybe Jericho should've been on Showtime as well. It might've survived.


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2008)

Seriously the best hour on television. Yes it's all carefully calculated but after so much throwaway tv, this is a welcome change.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Oct 14, 2008)

Great show. And the complications are starting to arise, as they always do.  And I really like seeing Jimmy Smits back on television.

I love the voiceovers in the show as well. One of my favorites from the first season:

_Deb: If dad taught us one thing, it's the value of human life.
Dexter: [voiceover] Yeah, but I think we had different homework assignments._


----------



## Krug (Oct 21, 2008)

Man... just wow.
Too bad the trailer for the next episode kinda deflated all the buzz the ending that ep 4 gave..


----------



## Asmo (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, Dexter is just getting better and better. Jimmy Smits is such a badass, he´s amazing as Miguel Prado.
I´s really intense now, going be interesting to see how things going work out between them, with their common goal 

Asmo


----------



## Mark (Nov 5, 2008)

Miquel is a different kind of whacko than Dex and I think we'll see everything unraveling in the second half of the season.  I'm still stumped on who the Skinner might be.


----------



## Krug (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah. I'm still a little unconvinced that Dexter would let anyone get as close as Miguel does. But at least the series is still slowly picking up steam, with the stakes getting a little bit higher each time.


----------



## Krug (Nov 14, 2008)

The series has an almost sitcom like feel these days. The 'problem' of the day is resolved within the episode, such as with last week's ep. There's still the overall story arc, but that's still mainly in the background. An interesting change of pace.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Nov 14, 2008)

Krug said:


> Yeah. I'm still a little unconvinced that Dexter would let anyone get as close as Miguel does. But at least the series is still slowly picking up steam, with the stakes getting a little bit higher each time.




Dexter is far to sympathetic to be "realistic" as a serial killer. Of course, the entire premise of the "code" given by his father to channel his murdering urges is already ... stretched. But, well, I don't really want to think about whether a sympathetic serial killer doing good deeds with evil methods is realistic. 

But the show is immensely enjoyable.


----------



## Pbartender (Nov 14, 2008)

Out of curiosity, has anyone else here read the books?


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2008)

I read the first book and frankly I wasn't impressed. The first season did a better job of putting things together. 

As for episode 8... oh Dexter, you created a monster!
[sblock]
I'm sure it's probably going to come down to a Dexter vs Miguel showdown, as Miguel starts enjoying killing a little too much. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark (Nov 18, 2008)

They seem to get more into the season arc in the second half of the season.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh man, I wonder where this will end? I got a bad feeling about this.
Listen to your old man!

Asmo


----------



## Pants (Nov 27, 2008)

Holy crap, Jimmy Smits is awesome.

Dexter is easily the best show on television right now. Great cast, great writing, great plotting.


----------



## Krug (Nov 28, 2008)

Pants said:


> Holy crap, Jimmy Smits is awesome.
> 
> Dexter is easily the best show on television right now. Great cast, great writing, great plotting.




Yeap! Man love how it all comes together. The stakes are rising with each episode, and it's a slow boil.

[sblock]
I'm guessing the Skinner will go after Deb after she humiliated him during the interrogation, and good ole Dex and Miguel will be save the day, though Dex will off Miguel somehow.

[/sblock]


----------



## Mark (Dec 1, 2008)

They are really ratcheting up the tension.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm loving this season so far, but I'm a bit disappointed that the episode I watched tonight wasn't the season finale.

Instead, we're given a foreshadowing of the next episode and a voiceover talking about the last 2 episodes of the season...and what lies ahead for next season.

It kind of saps the tension out of the final 90 seconds of the episode.


----------



## Mark (Dec 1, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I'm loving this season so far, but I'm a bit disappointed that the episode I watched tonight wasn't the season finale.
> 
> Instead, we're given a foreshadowing of the next episode and a voiceover talking about the last 2 episodes of the season...and what lies ahead for next season.
> 
> It kind of saps the tension out of the final 90 seconds of the episode.





I turn off the DVR at the end of the episode, proper, and avoid commercials and online spoilers.  I found that most show teasers give away too much or concoct red herrings or false leads that are a meta-game I do not wish to play.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 1, 2008)

I suspected there might be some like you about, which is why I was as circumspect in my post as I was.

Still, even knowing that there are 2 more episodes still weakens the dramatic impact of how this episode ended.


----------



## Felon (Dec 1, 2008)

I was almost feeling sorry for Miguel, who I thought was out of his league with Dexter, but he made a bold move that has knocked him up several notches in my book. 

As always, a superlative episode in a superlative series.


----------



## Mark (Dec 1, 2008)

Dannyalcatraz said:


> I suspected there might be some like you about, which is why I was as circumspect in my post as I was.
> 
> Still, even knowing that there are 2 more episodes still weakens the dramatic impact of how this episode ended.





Thanks and I agree with your second point but that seems unavoidable unless you can find someone who will monitor schedules and only let you know when a new episode is available.  Hmmm...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Dec 3, 2008)

Once again, just an awesome episode. This will be interesting.

Knowing that they have more episodes coming might weaken the impact of this episodes cliffhanger a little bit - but if this is our current cliffhanger, this might just mean the next episodes might even be more kick-ass. 
[/optimist]


----------



## DonTadow (Dec 4, 2008)

I have been wanting to contribute this forum for two weeks. Dexter Season 1 sat on my computer for a few months and I really didn't think the show was going to be as good as Ive heard.  Honestly, best week and a half my wife and i have spent watching tv in some time.  

Without a doubt the best written show on television.  The series is starting to unravel what I thought, that we see two individuals, Dexter and his sister, each season, strive to find someone to be close to despite their opposite personalities and different ways of doing it. I am so impressed. Afte rwatching season 2 i really didn't think they could do another comparable season but so far they did.  I like what they've done to Jimmy Smits.  I do buy Dexter letting someone get that close to him.  I think its good to remember that, what we hear, is Dexter's conscious, and i think that throughout the show its been proven that there will always be the conflict of who he has been taught to be, who he wants to be and who he really is.


----------



## Krug (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah things come to a head. [sblock]Though I am a bit disappointed at Miguel and that he didn't last one more ep. Also found it hard to swallow that LaGuerta would leave her key under a plant just outside her house. Even if it was Dexter who placed it there was a little hard to believe that a single policewoman would do that. [/sblock]

But looking forward to the next ep and how it all ties up. Will there be a happy ending for Mr Morgan?


----------



## Felon (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not sure I love the big fake-out that we got at the start of the last episode. It would have been pretty interesting to see Dexter in the hot seat for once.


----------



## Krug (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh man what a great season, and you see the seeds planted for the next couple of seasons at least. Yes, Dexter makes a clean escape at the end of every season, but still, this was an utterly enthralling season; possibly even better than the first.


----------



## Mark (Dec 16, 2008)

Felon said:


> I'm not sure I love the big fake-out that we got at the start of the last episode. It would have been pretty interesting to see Dexter in the hot seat for once.





And just when you thought they would not put him in the hot seat . . .


----------



## Felon (Dec 16, 2008)

Krug said:


> Oh man what a great season, and you see the seeds planted for the next couple of seasons at least. Yes, Dexter makes a clean escape at the end of every season, but still, this was an utterly enthralling season; possibly even better than the first.



Yeah, not a disappointing episode in the lot. Maybe Dexter should come to the Heroes universe. He could teach both Sylar and HRG a thing or two.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Dec 16, 2008)

A great episode in a great season. 

Every episode so far was just enjoyable. The writers for Dexter seem to know what they are doing. 

My only complaint might be: His final confrontations with both Miguel and the Skinner were too short. But maybe the writers did the right thing here. The real emotional impact of the relationships have been done before. And there was not much important about the Skinner to say - he was just a catalyst for Dexter becoming aware of his feelings for his son and his relationship with Rita. 
The only thing that needed to be said to the Skinner was: "You know what, I totally know what your're doing. But do you? Do you accept that you're just a killer doing it because he needs to? I am. Now die, sucker." 
The important scene was the scene with his imaginary conversation with his dad.


----------



## Felon (Dec 17, 2008)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> A great episode in a great season.
> 
> Every episode so far was just enjoyable. The writers for Dexter seem to know what they are doing.
> 
> My only complaint might be: His final confrontations with both Miguel and the Skinner were too short.



I think you've got a point. It would be great to see how Dexter handles a situation where his sense of control has bee taken away. It's been challenged before, but not actually stripped from him for any meaningful duration. Whereas fictional heroes seem to be constantly reacting to threats, Dexter is traditionally proactive, taking of problems before they develop into full-blown crises.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Dec 18, 2008)

I liked the latest episode, but I felt the confrontation with The Skinner was a bit anti-climactic.

But that's just a quibble.  Overall, high marks!


----------

